# What's bendy and green and awfully mean?



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

@Gumby-cr that's who!

In a fit of claymation rage, the green one took out my mailbox and half a city block with a dirty dozen of the finest sticks available. 
Adam, thanks again for this awesome assortment. These are right in my wheelhouse.
















Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Any day that Tyson gets beat is a good day in my book! Nicely done Adam!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

@Gumby-cr wow thats a might fine hit to a mighty fine BOTL! Great Job!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

Nice smack-down @Gumby-cr!


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Nice hit!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey, I'm not that mean :vs_laugh: The one with the honeycomb looking label is hand gripper by Moya Ruiz. May be a little gimmicky but I caved when I read Oscuro wrapper in the description (I'm a sucker for Oscuro wrappers). I'm quite fond of the Viaje The Hulk as well which hopefully you enjoy as well as the others. Enjoy the smokes :grin2:


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice!!! Good man


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

@Gumby-cr does the "CR" stand forCigar Rage?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Scotchpig said:


> @*Gumby-cr* does the "CR" stand forCigar Rage?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:vs_laugh: I honestly don't remember why I put the -cr after my name when I created my account a long time ago. I can't remember if this site used to be called something else but I was in a small Ohio BOTL group on the boards and that might be it. The only user I remember from back then was something like Acesfull? He was in the service and used his checks on nothing but cigars. This was back in 2008-2009.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Bendy, green, and awfully mean .... but he doesn't share his cigars..... Not a problem as we have a hard time keeping them lit while diving anyway.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Holy crap that is a package full of goodness right there! way to go!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Dayum!!!! Can you say boutique??? Awesome hit!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@Gumby-cr I that is a damn fine assortment of cigars there.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

@Gumby-cr out ridin' Poky again!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

.........


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Wow... That looks awesome.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Man a bishops blend and a HnH. Boom!


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## PanzaVerde (Sep 15, 2018)

Wow that is nice hit. Beautiful!!


----------

